# Cooking and dyeing



## Molokai (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,
do you know if i can add some dye in the water when boiling wood? Has anyone tried that.


----------



## Mike Jones (Mar 24, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Hi,
> do you know if i can add some dye in the water when boiling wood? Has anyone tried that.


Some dyes require the heat to set permanently, so go ahead and Dye!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2013)

Never tried it, but why not give it a go?


----------



## Justin Hanson (Mar 26, 2013)

Make sure you post results if you do it!


----------

